# Super-DMZ Rx 3.0



## Beedeezy (Dec 10, 2014)

Never used AAS do to availability (don't even know where to look) not that I wouldn't. 
Can anyone give me a honest opinion on DMZ 3.0? Everywhere I've looked it seems to be positive comments but always from a IML sponsored log. 
I'm thinking about giving IML DMZ stack a go, am I wasting my time/liver on subpar products or would this be a good place to start?


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 10, 2014)

Nvm, I see they are a sponsor here. I don't want anyone to take the liberty of bashing a sponsor. Admin can you please delete this thread.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 14, 2014)

If you are gonna get it, better hurry. A new bill was just passed banning current Ph and DS


----------



## Joliver (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd talk to member Chez about it. He knows his stuff there. 

I'd also be interested in Chez chiming in on how the new bill is going to change business.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok, I'll send him a pm and see if he can comment here to fill us in.


----------



## chez (Dec 14, 2014)

Whats up guys

Yeah SuperDMZ3.0, as far as oral designers go, this is the strongest product out there that I have tried. Its 10mgs MSTEN, 10mgs DMZ and 10mgs Alpha1.

 I havent used anything more than advanced cycle support with it and have been fine, but everyone is different. It takes effect in about a week and continues for the remainder of the cycle. Excellent results when combined with dialed in diet and consistent training regimen.

Now as far as the ban, IML will not shut down, but our game will change for sure. We are working on a new series of products that will include anything not effected by the ban and will continue to pursue any other legal products/combinations.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 14, 2014)

So if I purchased that specific stack in you opinion nothing else liver support wise is needed?

DMZ in its current form will be on the ban?


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 14, 2014)

Anyone have a link for that bill to look it over?


----------



## Joliver (Dec 14, 2014)

Chez, how long will you have the DMZ? Does it go off the market after the ban, or till stock runs out?


----------



## chez (Dec 14, 2014)

http://mobile.nutraingredients-usa....-House-for-President-s-signature#.VI2vR8ko7qA


----------



## chez (Dec 14, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> So if I purchased that specific stack in you opinion nothing else liver support wise is needed?
> 
> DMZ in its current form will be on the ban?



Its up to you, you can purchase a tudca or udca product for added support.

IMR carries UDCA in liquid form, chez15 works on this site

http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/ursodeoxycholic-acid/

The superdmz product in its current form will not be part of the initial product removal but may soon follow.


----------



## chez (Dec 14, 2014)

joliver said:


> Chez, how long will you have the DMZ? Does it go off the market after the ban, or till stock runs out?


We will have it for a bit, at least until the ban officially passes.


----------



## chez (Dec 14, 2014)

Prices cut

SUPER-DMZ Rx 3.0 - $49.99
M-STEN Rx - $29.99
EPITREN Rx - $34.99
HALO EXTREME - $29.99
DECADROL MAX - $34.99


----------



## chez (Dec 14, 2014)

Includes buy 3 get 1 free on all ph's and stacks!

Use coupon code: Phban


----------



## chez (Dec 14, 2014)

Phban is a 25% off code for ironmaglabs.com


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 14, 2014)

DMZ being the best?


----------



## chez (Dec 14, 2014)

The strongest


----------



## goodfella (Dec 14, 2014)

DMZ was for sure the strongest, put size and strength both up, a bit harsh on stomach/appetite. I liked M-sten a lot tho, close to SD without as many sides.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Chez! How long is this discount good?


----------



## chez (Dec 15, 2014)

Ill find out brother


----------



## chez (Dec 15, 2014)

Its over when Obama signs the bill


----------



## Bassman101 (Dec 15, 2014)

I have been looking at that DMZ stack but still unsure if I should commit to it or not. Should I spend my money on that or hold off?


----------



## chez (Dec 15, 2014)

It depends on your goals. Superdmz3.0 is great for putting on lean mass but is versatile enough to tweak depending on your diet and training. 

It is better with 4andro (part of the stack) if you are not on test.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 15, 2014)

I've ran the super DMZ and  it is a great product. Some awesome compounds in it. But I would definitely run the 4andro as chez suggests. If it were me, I'd also toss Tudca in for liver support. I did when I ran it. You can definitely add mass while leaning out, and will certainly have some increased vascularity. If its your first go, the recommended dose will be plenty.

Edit: Also meant to say that you can't go wrong working with Chez. He's a great guy and will really look out for you and wouldn't steer you wrong. Plenty of people here can attest to that.


----------



## Bassman101 (Dec 15, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> I've ran the super DMZ and  it is a great product. Some awesome compounds in it. But I would definitely run the 4andro as chez suggests. If it were me, I'd also toss Tudca in for liver support. I did when I ran it. You can definitely add mass while leaning out, and will certainly have some increased vascularity. If its your first go, the recommended dose will be plenty.
> 
> Edit: Also meant to say that you can't go wrong working with Chez. He's a great guy and will really look out for you and wouldn't steer you wrong. Plenty of people here can attest to that.



Thanks I think i will give it a go!


----------



## chez (Dec 15, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> I've ran the super DMZ and  it is a great product. Some awesome compounds in it. But I would definitely run the 4andro as chez suggests. If it were me, I'd also toss Tudca in for liver support. I did when I ran it. You can definitely add mass while leaning out, and will certainly have some increased vascularity. If its your first go, the recommended dose will be plenty.
> 
> Edit: Also meant to say that you can't go wrong working with Chez. He's a great guy and will really look out for you and wouldn't steer you wrong. Plenty of people here can attest to that.


Thank you sir much appreciated!!


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 16, 2014)

chez said:


> Its up to you, you can purchase a tudca or udca product for added support.
> 
> IMR carries UDCA in liquid form, chez15 works on this site
> 
> ...



Just received email from retailer list IML DMZ 3.0 being part of the ban.


----------



## chez (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry man this thing is a moving target new info constantly


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 16, 2014)

As far as you know it will be banned then?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> As far as you know it will be banned then?



it will.  

they are being very board with this bill.  Anything they determine to be a "anabolic" is gone.....

DMZ is like a 19-nor tho.....take a tad tad bit of caber or supps - Vitex, P5P, l-dopa.  all are DA type supps.


----------



## chez (Dec 16, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> As far as you know it will be banned then?



No not initially but it will soon follow most likely. The three that will have to go right away are EpiTren, DecaDrol and Halo Extreme


----------



## heady muscle (Jan 10, 2015)

I used it about a year ago or so. There is a log on IMF that I did. 

If you haven't even used any aas or ph's, I would recommend something else. This is one the strongest compounds (for ph's) on the market. The sides are tough (shin and backpumps that would cripple superman), but the gains out way it. You have to be prepared to eat very well, take quality OCT products (such as Aegis/Talos) and drink tons of good clean water. 

I am not exaggerating one bit.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 10, 2015)

I finished the DMZ/andro 4 cycle. Was happy with the result. Back pump was intense for a week at about the half way point but I finished it.


----------



## chez (Jan 10, 2015)

Superdmz3.0 is awesome I will be sad to see it go.


----------



## heady muscle (Jan 10, 2015)

I didn't realize how old this post was. Sorry. Hey Chez! 

Good, I am glad you enjoyed it. How much weight did you gain? Strength?  Yeah, the back pumps could be brutal, but everything else was fun.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 10, 2015)

I've never used any IML products before and I honestly wouldn't mind giving them a shot. I've used M-Drol in the past, maybe about 6-7 years ago. Loved the gains and strength. How does one of these stacks compare?


----------



## heady muscle (Jan 10, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I've never used any IML products before and I honestly wouldn't mind giving them a shot. I've used M-Drol in the past, maybe about 6-7 years ago. Loved the gains and strength. How does one of these stacks compare?


IML has a Deca Drol also. It is seriously wet, but a good compound. I would say the super dmz 3.0 is a little wet and much stronger. Much. I like them both. Chez is good guy to ask. Bummer this stuff is going away.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 10, 2015)

Major bummer, but that's the way it's gotta be in guess. All good things must come to an end sooner or later. It would be nice to not have so many gov't regulations on everything in this country


----------



## heady muscle (Jan 10, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Major bummer, but that's the way it's gotta be in guess. All good things must come to an end sooner or later. It would be nice to not have so many gov't regulations on everything in this country



Governments all over the world are getting more and more controlling and taking away the individuals rights. Here in the States, I don't think it matters much between the parties, they are all for the corporations and filling their pockets full of the green paper god. 

IMF was still selling this products and I know a few others are also.


----------



## chez (Feb 12, 2015)

heady muscle said:


> I didn't realize how old this post was. Sorry. Hey Chez!
> 
> Good, I am glad you enjoyed it. How much weight did you gain? Strength?  Yeah, the back pumps could be brutal, but everything else was fun.


Whats up brother

So msten stock is low and superdmz3.0 is not far behind. These two products are my faves and will soon be gone.

No update yet on new products but i hope to hear something soon. I will let you guys know.

Ironmagresearch remains largely unaffected, now with a long line of peptides to compliment the research chems.

If you guys have any questions at all you can always hit me up at ironmagchez@gmail.com


----------

